# Ca3161 / ca3162 Precios tan elevados.



## Fortivo (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola amigos , aqui en canarias , precisamente en tenerife tenemos un escaso de tiendas de electronica que vendan respuestos electronicos, una de las mas sercanas le he ido a pedir precios de unos componentes y e tenido este resultado:


me an dicho que cada integrado ICA3161E me cuesta 14€ y su hermano ICA3162 me cuesta 15€ , pues despues de pedirle precio y llegar a casa he mirado fuera de canarias en otras tiendas de ventas y reparaciones, en una de ella encontre el CA3161E a 1.50euros cada uno ¡¡

ahroa viene las preguntas:

  ¿ de verdad cuanto cuesta cada integrado?
  ¿ creo que me quieren estafar en la tienda de tenerife no?

la diferencia esque puedo comprar 10 en la peninsula (region de españa) con lo que compro 1 aqui.


gracias por la ayuda chicos un saludo¡

PD moderadores o admin: no sabia donde postear esto y lo puse por aqui , lo siento si esta mal tiene todo el permiso de moverlo a donde debe , un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2009)

Te estan matando con 14€ el 3161,  el 3162 siempre fue carito.

Como referencia, estos son precios argentinos de un negocio de "buenos precios"

Electrónica Liniers
CA3161  	DECOD DRIVER BCD 7 SEGMENTOS  	 $14.484
CA3162 	CONV ANALOG DIGITAL P/DISPL 3 DIG 	$45.004
Precios expresados en pesos argentinos
Los precios incluyen IVA

Eso es mas o menos *3€ y 9.50€*


----------



## LORD KSPER (Abr 25, 2009)

Saludos

y en cuanto andan estos bichos en pesos mexicanos?

para hacer el voltimetro compre el icl7107 y me salio en $32 pesos, pero no pregunte por estos dos integrados pues iva de prisa


----------



## mabauti (Abr 25, 2009)

en agelectronica te los venden en 255 el 61 y en 367 el 62 (mas iva), que baraaatooo! (us dls 21 & 30)


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 26, 2009)

hola amigos , gracias por sus respuestas, yo esque tendre que irlos a comprar o pedirlos fuera de canarias , porque no se si fuera de españa llegaran bien o tendre que pagar mucho en portes o duanas.  ¿que opinais?

dentro de españa por ejemplo , madrid- tenerife o cualquier otro sitio se utiliza correos facil y no caro, si compras solo una resistencia puede ser muy caro DD.

un saludo  compañeros


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 26, 2009)

Bueno...
a mi al ICL7107 me costo $12 argentinos y si uno se pone a comparar es mas coveniente comprar el ICL 

¿no les parece?


----------



## unleased! (Abr 26, 2009)

Pues no te creas. Lo acabo de mirar en la web de electronica merchan y está el ca3162 a 12€ +IVA y es una de las casas mas baratas que encontré.
saludos.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 26, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Pues no te creas. Lo acabo de mirar en la web de electronica merchan y está el ca3162 a 12€ +IVA y es una de las casas mas baratas que encontré.
> saludos.





hola amigo, pues mirando aqui se puede encontrar uno de ellos muy barato , no se si fue una equivocacion o no pero miren: 
http://www.igelectronica.com/circuitos.php?num=40 

es el primero de todos el ca3162 a 1.50€ ...



			
				franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno...
> a mi al ICL7107 me costo $12 argentinos y si uno se pone a comparar es mas coveniente comprar el ICL
> 
> ¿no les parece?



hola amigo, pues si estaria bien para un voltimetro pero un amperimetro no sirve.. un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo, pues mirando aqui se puede encontrar uno de ellos muy barato , no se si fue una equivocacion o no pero miren:
> http://www.igelectronica.com/circuitos.php?num=40
> 
> es el primero de todos el ca3162 a 1.50€ ...


? Ahi dice *CA3161*




> franko1819 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que te hace suponer eso?


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 26, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Fortivo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues ,,, que solo e visto esquemas que solo funcionan con ese micro para voltimetro, nunca lo he visto para amperimetro , y en su base de datos del micro no comentan nada de amperimetro...
¿¿se puede construir un amperimetro con un L7107 ?

un saludo.


----------



## Vick (Abr 26, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> ¿¿se puede construir un amperimetro con un L7107 ?



Si...

http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_digital_ammeter.php


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 26, 2009)

Vick dijo:
			
		

> Fortivo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    Muchisimas gracias ¡¡ creo q este es mucho mas barato que el otro y no tan dificil de encontrar , les devo una, ya posteare la fuente que toy construyendo , un saludo y gracias¡¡


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> pues ,,, que solo e visto esquemas que solo funcionan con ese micro para voltimetro, nunca lo he visto para amperimetro , y en su base de datos del micro no comentan nada de amperimetro...
> ¿¿se puede construir un amperimetro con un L7107 ?


Claro que se puede.   
Un voltimetro digital consiste basicamente en un milivoltimetro conectado un divisor de tension con resistencias.
Y un amperimetro digital consiste basicamente en un milivoltimetro midiendo la caida de tension sobre una resistencia de bajo valor (shunt).


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 26, 2009)

Ok gracias vick y eduardo, por lo menos el l7107 es mas barato que los 2 ca y ademas el costo sera menor, aver si con el transformador que tengo en casa guardao de una vez q kise fabricarme una fuente y con esto no me sale tan cara  ya pondre fotos amigos , un gran saludo ¡


----------



## bb1 (Abr 26, 2009)

Còmprate el polímetro en el hiper por 9 euros y acabas antes.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 27, 2009)

bb1 dijo:
			
		

> Còmprate el polímetro en el hiper por 9 euros y acabas antes.



hola bb1, yo lo aria , si lo quisiera para exterior , pero lo voy a situar en una fuente de alimentacion y un armatroste grande como es eso no me cabe   , de todas las maneras gracias   

bueno , ya encontre el ICL7107 aqui en la isla, me costo 4.80€ c/u , tambien compre 3 display para probarlo y si funciona comprare mas.

gracias por todo amigos , un saludo.


----------



## wagner (Mar 16, 2010)

LORD KSPER dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> y en cuanto andan estos bichos en pesos mexicanos?
> 
> para hacer el voltimetro compre el icl7107 y me salio en $32 pesos, pero no pregunte por estos dos integrados pues iva de prisa



donde compraste el icl7107 en mexico yo vivo en el df y no lo he podido encontrar


----------



## pepechip (Mar 16, 2010)

Para realizar un voltimetro mas economico podeis recurrir a un microcontrolador, el cual por menos de 2€ ya realiza todas las funciones para ver la tension y controlar al display, y sin contar el reducido espacio que ocupa y el poco numero de componentes que necesita.


----------



## Malenaar (Abr 10, 2010)

pepechip dijo:


> Para realizar un voltimetro mas economico podeis recurrir a un microcontrolador, el cual por menos de 2€ ya realiza todas las funciones para ver la tension y controlar al display, y sin contar el reducido espacio que ocupa y el poco numero de componentes que necesita.


Hola pepechip estoy intentando hacerme un voltimetro y amperimetro con  un PIC16F88 y necesitaria algo de ayuda, si quisieras prestarmela te lo  agradeceria mucho.
Gracias.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 10, 2010)

pepechip dijo:


> Para realizar un voltimetro mas economico podeis recurrir a un microcontrolador, el cual por menos de 2€ ya realiza todas las funciones para ver la tension y controlar al display, y sin contar el reducido espacio que ocupa y el poco numero de componentes que necesita.




Me han revivido el post, ya no descansara en paz XDD , no he empezado a manejar microcontroladores, pero tengo ganas de ponerme en ello, buscare algo aver.

gracias, saludos ¡¡


----------



## mikeltb (May 6, 2010)

Hace un tiempo hice un reloj termometro con digitos a diodos led y para el termometro utilicé el ca3162, me costó 6 € ( Bilbao, España ).


----------



## JFM55 (Abr 6, 2011)

SALUDOS

aunque parece que el post esta detenido... agrego esta dir la cual puede interesar

http://www.circuit-projects.com/metering/

yo lo construire pero quiero modificar en programa para otro micro...

ATTM
Jesus Flores


----------

